# Zelinski Piano Quarter C Minor



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Listening to it now. Love it. In fact I love all of Zelinski's chamber music.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Who is that Zelinski fellow, I wonder. 

Perhaps it's Żeleński in disguise.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Who is that Zelinski fellow, I wonder.
> 
> Perhaps it's Żeleński in disguise.


I think it's Zelenka's evil twin.


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry my bad, Zelenski is the guy.


----------

